
Startup developing killer swarm drones for Indian Air Force - asiaainews
https://medium.com/@asiaainews/startup-developing-killer-swarm-drones-for-indian-air-force-f1ec8bdfae07
======
plink
Daniel Suarez’s 2012 book Kill Decision was only 7 years ahead of its time.

